# Central Bank of Ireland: 3 Billion in Deposits taken out of Irish Banks in Feb



## Lightning (1 Apr 2011)

The deposit flight continues ...

NWL: Central Bank figures show deposit flight continued in February, 2011 – State-guaranteed banks lost 3% of private sector deposits in one month

http://namawinelake.wordpress.com/2...st-3-of-private-sector-deposits-in-one-month/



> Amidst the excitement of the stress test announcements yesterday, you might have missed the monthly Central Bank of Ireland publication of the financial position of Irish banks as at the end of February, 2011 which provides an up to date picture of deposits. In summary, deposits continue to flee our banks, at a reduced pace overall compared with late last year but deposits from the private sector in the six State-guaranteed banks (see below) reduced at an alarming rate from €111.9bn to €108.6bn, 3% in one month


----------



## SemperFi (1 Apr 2011)

I am about to move my ssia monies to a uk account. Its not much but its the kids education fund. Heard there is some paypal forex scheme you can use to avoid large forex charges, must find out how that works. 

I doubt we will default any time soon but given that we can never ever pay all those loans back I reckon most people now see naked emperors and not fully clothed flights of fancy and soon there will be no deposits left.


----------



## marksa (2 Apr 2011)

SemperFi said:


> I am about to move my ssia monies to a uk account. Its not much but its the kids education fund. Heard there is some paypal forex scheme you can use to avoid large forex charges, must find out how that works.
> 
> I doubt we will default any time soon but given that we can never ever pay all those loans back I reckon most people now see naked emperors and not fully clothed flights of fancy and soon there will be no deposits left.


 
My experience of paypal is that it has exorbitant spreads on its fx rates - somewhere in the region of 3-4%. I'm sure if you search threads on AAM you will find low cost fx providers.


----------



## farmerette (2 Apr 2011)

SemperFi said:


> I am about to move my ssia monies to a uk account. Its not much but its the kids education fund. Heard there is some paypal forex scheme you can use to avoid large forex charges, must find out how that works.
> 
> I doubt we will default any time soon but given that we can never ever pay all those loans back I reckon most people now see naked emperors and not fully clothed flights of fancy and soon there will be no deposits left.


 
i use transfermate ( they have an office in dublin ) when making a forex


----------



## SemperFi (7 Apr 2011)

farmerette said:


> i use transfermate ( they have an office in dublin ) when making a forex




Thanks for this


----------

